

Ask HN: Which RFID-kit to use for a prototype? - beeker

I am looking for a basic RFID-kit (no solding) which I can use to hook-up on a Mac/PC to test a webservice, most probably by using a local daemon.
======
tfitzgerald
The sparkfun forums might also be a good place to ask:
<http://forum.sparkfun.com/>

------
retroafroman
This question could probably be better answered in a forum that focuses on
hardware hacking, like the Hackaday forums: <http://forums.hackaday.com/>

